# Garbage Mouth



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

1st cobe mission of the year.

Went out with my friend, Johnny B.

We decided on anchoring and chumming. We sent out live eels on floats and menhayden that I snagged on bottom.

We both hooked sharks most of the day and a few biggens at that.

Johnny was the only one to get a big one to the surface.

This sand tiger was tagged.

So, I got right up beside the shark and tail grabbed it, so I could get the tag info.

The shark was originally tagged in Panama City Fl in August 2011 at 5ft in length.

It is now easily 6 and 1/2 feet long.

Give or take it traveled more then 2000 miles just to get to the OB


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Are there any extra fees for removing hooks out them Garbo's?


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

It's always pretty cool to get info from a tagged fish. I know it wasn't your target, but good job, Rob.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Garboman said:


> Are there any extra fees for removing hooks out them Garbo's?


Ha.. actually. I had the shark's head pinned next to my boat and had spread his mouth open for the photo op...but before Johnny could pop the pic the leader broke and I thought to myself.." this is not a really good idea"

So... I let it go


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

Hay Rob any cobia been caught down around you yet.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Moby..

They are getting whacked.

Weds was our first attempt at them.

I am hoping for some more shots, but my guide schedule is CRAZY for the next 2 weeks. Whenever the weather looks good for cobe fishing I'll be jammed tight, cause it looks like I'll be running quite a few doubles to manage them around the windy days.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

DanG! you Crazzy!


----------

